# Variablen deklarieren



## vensch (15. Apr 2009)

Ich versuche mich gerade an folgender Aufgabe. 

_Schreiben Sie eine Java-Anwendung mit dem Klassennamen DataType, in der jeweils
in der Main-Methode eine Variable vom Typ boolean, int (integer), float und
char (character) deklariert wird. Belegen Sie jede Variable mit einem passenden
Wert und geben Sie die Variablen mit Hilfe des Befehls System.out.println() aus.
Erstellen Sie desweiteren in der Main-Methode der Klasse DataType die Variablen a
und b vom Typ byte mit den Werten 0xb und 0x02 (Binär: 0001011 bzw. 0000010).
Verknüpfen Sie die Variablen a und b mit den Bitoperatoren AND, OR und XOR.
Geben Sie jeweils das Ergebnis aus._


Eigentlich nicht schwer, aber Eclipse wirft mir dauernd Fehlermeldungen aus, sodass ich grad gar nicht mehr weiterweiß... ???:L Bräuchte vielleicht einfach nur den Anfang.


----------



## AmunRa (15. Apr 2009)

Was hälts denn davon wenn du mal zweigst was du hast und auch deine Fehlermeldungen postets?


----------



## hdi (15. Apr 2009)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 2.3 Datentypen, Typisierung, Variablen und Zuweisungen


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Apr 2009)

vensch hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse


das ist gut


> "Fehlermeldungen"


das ist ein wenig unkonkret. Poste den Code. Liste alle Fehlermeldungen auf.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Apr 2009)

vensch hat gesagt.:


> ???:L Bräuchte vielleicht einfach nur den Anfang.





			
				0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Poste den Code


gibts nicht ... Hausaufgaben unterliegen den Lizenzbedingungen des Lehrers ... "nur nicht weiter geben"



			
				Lehrer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht schwer,


----------



## vensch (15. Apr 2009)

Das ist mein Code für den ersten Teil:


```
public class DataType {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        boolean a = true;
        int b = 1;
        float c = 2f;
        char d = 'x';
        System.out.println(a);
        System.out.println(b);
        System.out.println(c);
        System.out.println(d);
        
    }

}
```
Jetzt sind sogar die Fehlermeldungen plötzlich weg, vorher kam die ganze Zeit: _The local variable ... is never read.
_Jetzt hab ich aber grad ein anderes Problem, und zwar mit der Konsole. Die gibt mir das aus:

_Usage: javaw [-options] class [args...]
           (to execute a class)
   or  javaw [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (to execute a jar file)

where options include:
    -client      to select the "client" VM
    -server      to select the "server" VM
    -hotspot      is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated]
                  The default VM is client.

    -cp <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
    -classpath <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
                  A ; separated list of directories, JAR archives,
                  and ZIP archives to search for class files.
    -D<name>=<value>
                  set a system property
    -verbose[:class|gc|jni]
                  enable verbose output
    -version      print product version and exit
    -version:<value>
                  require the specified version to run
    -showversion  print product version and continue
    -jre-restrict-search | -jre-no-restrict-search
                  include/exclude user private JREs in the version search
    -? -help      print this help message
    -X            print help on non-standard options
    -ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -enableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  enable assertions
    -da[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  disable assertions
    -esa | -enablesystemassertions
                  enable system assertions
    -dsa | -disablesystemassertions
                  disable system assertions
    -agentlib:<libname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library <libname>, e.g. -agentlib:hprof
                    see also, -agentlib:jdwp=help and -agentlib:hprof=help
    -agentpath:<pathname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library by full pathname
    -javaagent:<jarpath>[=<options>]
                  load Java programming language agent, see java.lang.instrument
    -splash:<imagepath>
                  show splash screen with specified image_ 


Sorry, wenn die Frage blöd ist, ich bin totale Anfängerin... Aber woran liegt das?


----------



## andre111 (15. Apr 2009)

> The local variable ... is never read
Das sind nur Warnings und keine Fehlermeldungen
So sollte es aussehen:

```
public class DataType {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        boolean bo = true;
        int i = 1;
        float f = 2f;
        char c = 'x';
        System.out.println(bo);
        System.out.println(i);
        System.out.println(f);
        System.out.println(c);
        byte a = 0xb;
        byte b = 0x02;
        System.out.println(a & b);
        System.out.println(a | b);
        System.out.println(a ^ b);
    }
}
```


----------



## hdi (15. Apr 2009)

```
The local variable ... is never read.
```
ist kein Fehler, nur eine Warnung, dass diese Variable nie genutzt wird. Solange du nix damit machst (zB System.out.println()), kommt diese Warnung. Ist aber nicht schlimm.

Zu dem Fehler: Wie startest du das Programm denn? Hast du denn überhaupt das JDK installiert?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Apr 2009)

vensch hat gesagt.:


> Das ist mein Code für den ersten Teil:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## vensch (15. Apr 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Wie startest du das Programm denn? Hast du denn überhaupt das JDK installiert?



Das JDK hab ich auf jeden Fall installiert, ja. Hat auch alles geklappt mit der Ausgabe letztes Mal... deswegen versteh ich das auch grad nicht.





0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Konsole? Was machst du da mit javaw? Du hast doch eclipse, hast du gemeint? Dann klick auf den dicken grünen ">" (Run) Knopf und freue dich über das ergebnis... Die Konsole brauchst du nicht mehr zu bemühen, wenn du mit eclipse arbeitest, eclipse benutzt eigenen compiler.



Auf den grünen Knopf drück ich auch und dann muss doch in dem Fenster "Console" die Ausgabe kommen. Dort kommt aber das, was ich gerade gepostet hab. :/


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Apr 2009)

vensch hat gesagt.:


> Auf den grünen Knopf drück ich auch und dann muss doch in dem Fenster "Console" die Ausgabe kommen. Dort kommt aber das, was ich gerade gepostet hab. :/


Ach du meine Güte, du hast irgendwie eclipse dazu gebracht diesen murks auszugeben? 
Das ist ziemlich abgefahren^^
...so spontan hätte ich keine Ahnung was da schief gelaufen sein soll, ich google mal n bisschen rum ???:L

Was hast du für ein betriebssystem? 
Sind die ganzen java-jre/jdk-sachen und die Eclipse IDE wirklich komplett neu und vor kurzem erst runtergeladen?


----------



## vensch (15. Apr 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Ach du meine Güte, du hast irgendwie eclipse dazu gebracht diesen murks auszugeben?



Heeey, nicht fies werden, ja?! ;(
...
Könnte aber sein...dass ich in meiner Verzweiflung...irgendwas angestellt hab...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Apr 2009)

vensch hat gesagt.:


> Heeey, nicht fies werden, ja?! ;(


sorry für erziehungsmaßnahmen ist es bei mir längst zu spät, bin jetzt fies und so bleibt's erstma^^ 

Was hast du für ein betriebssystem? 
Sind die ganzen java-jre/jdk-sachen und die Eclipse IDE wirklich komplett neu und vor kurzem erst runtergeladen?



> Könnte aber sein...dass ich in meiner Verzweiflung...irgendwas angestellt hab...


Hast du irgendwelche dateien gelöscht?
Irgendwelche Ordner chaotisch rumgeschoben?
Mechanische Gewalt am Rechner ausgeübt (baseball schläger, fußtritte?), diesen extremen temperaturen (mit kerosin übergießen & anzünden?) oder starker elektromagnetischen Feldern /Strömen (festplatte direkt ans stromnetz gehängt?) ausgesetzt?
???:L

Wenn du das gefühl hast, dass du irgendwo irgendwas kaputtgemacht haben könntest, dann schmeiß einfach den gesammten Kram weg, deinstalliere alles und installiere es einfach neu (die runtergeladenen zip's darf man dabei wiederverwenden^^) Ist doch alles kostenlos...


----------



## Matt (15. Apr 2009)

vensch hat gesagt.:


> Heeey, nicht fies werden, ja?! ;(
> ...
> Könnte aber sein...dass ich in meiner Verzweiflung...irgendwas angestellt hab...




Projekt speichern, eclipse löschen und schnell neu entpacken bzw. downloaden ^^ geht doch wohl meeegaaa schnell...hatte das auch mal :autsch: einfach soo....(hab vielleich thier und da mal gedrückt ) aber hab keine lösung dafür gefunden


----------



## vensch (15. Apr 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Mechanische Gewalt am Rechner ausgeübt (baseball schläger, fußtritte?), diesen extremen temperaturen (mit kerosin übergießen & anzünden?) oder starker elektromagnetischen Feldern /Strömen (festplatte direkt ans stromnetz gehängt?) ausgesetzt?



Nette Idee, aber... nein :bae:



Matt-Softwareschmiede hat gesagt.:


> hatte das auch mal :autsch: einfach soo....(hab vielleich thier und da mal gedrückt ) aber hab keine lösung dafür gefunden



Puh, jetzt fühl ich mich schon besser...bin ich nicht die einzige, die diesen "murks" zustande bringt. 

Na gut, dann werd ich's mal neu installieren und hoffen, dass es mir nicht nochmal passiert. Danke euch!


----------



## Ebenius (16. Apr 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du für ein betriebssystem?


Windows. _javaw_ gibt's AFAIK auf keinem anderen Betriebssystem.



0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du irgendwelche dateien gelöscht?
> Irgendwelche Ordner chaotisch rumgeschoben?


In den Preferences das Java neu Installieren wird wahrscheinlich schon genügen. Oder in der Run Configuration alle ggf. gemachten Änderungen in VM-Options austragen.

Ebenius


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> In den Preferences das Java neu Installieren wird wahrscheinlich schon genügen. Oder in der Run Configuration alle ggf. gemachten Änderungen in VM-Options austragen.


Tjaa, wenn man Ahnung hat, kann man das vielleicht vorsichtig reparieren...
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ist es wesentlich einfacher alles großflächig plattzumachen und neuzubauen... Nicht nur bei Software^^ :autsch:


----------



## faetzminator (16. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Windows. _javaw_ gibt's AFAIK auf keinem anderen Betriebssystem.


sollte man javaw kennen :bahnhof:? Irgendwie reicht mir javac und java


----------



## SvenK (16. Apr 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> sollte man javaw kennen :bahnhof:? Irgendwie reicht mir javac und java





```
The javaw command is identical to java, except that with javaw there is no
associated console window. Use javaw when you don't want a command prompt
window to appear. The javaw launcher will, however, display a dialog box with error
information if a launch fails for some reason.
```


----------



## Gast2 (16. Apr 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> sollte man javaw kennen :bahnhof:?


ja ... das unterscheidet den Programmierer vom Betriebssystem-Fanatiker


----------



## vensch (16. Apr 2009)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage.
Und zwar soll ich der Main-Methode noch ein Array vom Typ double mit drei selbstgewählten Werten hinzufügen. Das hab ich auch gemacht, aber bei dem letzten Schritt hab ich Probleme, nämlich den Mittelwert der Zahlen ausgeben zu lassen. Hab nachgeschlagen, aber bin noch nicht ganz dahintergekommen, wie das funktionieren soll...

Hier der Code:


```
public class DataType {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        boolean bo = true;
        int i = 1;
        float f = 2f;
        char c = 'x';
        System.out.println(bo);
        System.out.println(i);
        System.out.println(f);
        System.out.println(c);
        byte a = 0xb;
        byte b = 0x02;
        System.out.println(a & b);
        System.out.println(a | b);
        System.out.println(a ^ b);
        double[] wert = new double[3];
        wert[0]= 2;
        wert[1]= 4;
        wert[2]= 6;
        
    }

}
```


----------



## Ark (16. Apr 2009)

(Summe aller wert_ mit i von 0 bis vor wert.length) geteilt durch wert.length.

Arithmetisches Mittel, wie man es in der Schule gelernt hat.

Ark_


----------



## Schandro (16. Apr 2009)

Den Summe aller Werte des Arrays berechnest du inner Schleife die das komplette Array 1mal durchläuft, bitte da jetzt nicht array[0]+array[1]+array[2] per Hand hinschreiben, ist normalerweise zu undynamisch und sieht auch nich gut aus


----------

